# need help with my fursona!



## foXX (Sep 12, 2009)

Im so terrible to draw and i hope u guys can draw/design my fursona^^. Its fox mixed to a jackal. (Is there some name to jackal and fox mix?) I like if it looks like this jackal here + fox ^^. -->jackal picture (fursuit).


----------



## Akasha_CN (Sep 21, 2009)

a jackox?.....a fockal?........Seriously why not just pick one? there are TONS of foxes! be a jackal if you like jackals 
i dont understand the hybrid craze im not making fun of it or bashing it.....i just dont get it....hybrids can look really cool but i think its getting out of hand 
everyone and their mother is a hybrid now
but this is your Fursona pick what You like 
make your *jackoxckal  *
if thats what you want hell make it with tie-dyed fur and glow in the dark ears if you like!......wow if you do that you and i will have to talk .


----------



## Elessara (Sep 21, 2009)

Um... we don't do that here...

It's YOUR fursona... YOUR personality... YOUR taste... No one here can make a fursona for you and have it still fit "you".


----------



## Tucuxi (Sep 21, 2009)

You'd probably have to commission someone. Most artists won't do fursona references for free. Look in the art section for someone willing to work with you.

If you really want to do the hybrid thing, I'd call it a Jax.


----------



## Chickenspirit (Sep 21, 2009)

Why be a boring canine like 80% of the Fandom? Why not bird or an ungulate? 


How about an Impala or a Screech owl?


----------



## Elessara (Sep 21, 2009)

Chickenspirit said:


> Why be a boring canine like 80% of the Fandom? Why not bird or an ungulate?
> 
> 
> How about an Impala or a Screech owl?


 
/agree


----------



## Gnome (Sep 21, 2009)

erh im agoing to call it a,

"Vulkal"

"Vulpes + Jackle"


----------



## Chickenspirit (Sep 21, 2009)

Elessara said:


> /agree



Because canines are so murry purry.

But, you know what I like about Birds? 

They don't have breasts, they don't have ginormous Dog dongs and they have cool wings and cool, grippy feet!


----------



## Elessara (Sep 21, 2009)

Chickenspirit said:


> Because canines are so murry purry.
> 
> But, you know what I like about Birds?
> 
> They don't have breasts, they don't have ginormous Dog dongs and they have cool wings and cool, grippy feet!


 
I know what you mean! My fursona has all of the above traits as well except for the awesome feets... 

But I did just draw a pic of her with those awesome feets not too long ago... lol


----------



## foXX (Sep 22, 2009)

Chickenspirit said:


> Because canines are so murry purry.
> 
> But, you know what I like about Birds?
> 
> They don't have breasts, they don't have ginormous Dog dongs and they have cool wings and cool, grippy feet!



nope. i stay canine. i mean, there is not wrong with birds either


----------



## foXX (Sep 22, 2009)

i have to think more my fursona,,. i dont think either that there are someone who have time and want to draw my fursona, but i had to ask.


----------

